# 20 inch wheels ?



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

hi
I am currently on my second TT, this one being a 2018 -S-line model with 19" wheels. I am considering changing for a new car and like the look of the Black Edition however the Black edition model only appears to be available now with 20" wheels

searching back through old posts, there appears to be a lot of negative comments about the TT on 20" wheels, primarily as the ride goes harder/harsher? i guess this is probably more down to the tyre profile changing from 35 to 30 maybe ?

I am trying to arrange a test drive with a dealer who has a 2019 Black edition car but is the difference between 19 and 20 inch so noticeable ? if the ride is that hard, I am surprised Audi have made the BE only with 20" wheels ?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've got 20's and I don't think they're harsh unless the road is awful.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the black edition with 20 inch wheels, previously had mk3 with 19 inch. Can't say I have noticed much difference, I drive mainly on B roads, from other posts I was expecting it to be much harsher but that is not the case. The only thing seems to be increased road noise but that is probably down to tyres. I do much prefer the look of the 20's.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

19s are harsh, 20s on rubber bands must be brutal.

Don't get mw started on the state of the roads at the moment

And if anyone has 18s for sale that clear the TTs callipers I'd be interested in a downsize


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

placeborick said:


> 19s are harsh, 20s on rubber bands must be brutal.
> 
> Don't get mw started on the state of the roads at the moment
> 
> And if anyone has 18s for sale that clear the TTs callipers I'd be interested in a downsize


Harsh on 19's :lol:

Have my car set in Comfort, which for the best handling is coincidently the best setting IMO. Running 19's and the ride is just fine on UK roads, even in Dynamic the ride is still OK


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

You will enjoy the roadholding, just mind the potholes and the kerbs. Parallel parking can be expensive.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I drove a TTS on 20s when I was looking to buy. In fact, I drove one on 19s about an hour later and I didn't feel much difference between them.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I've just gone from 19's to 20's. Nothing harsh about the ride really.


----------



## Power777 (May 30, 2020)

barry_m2 said:


> I've just gone from 19's to 20's. Nothing harsh about the ride really.


Was it just a simple switch from 19" to 20" tyres and alloys when fitted or was any add ons needed cos of the bigger sized 20"?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Straight swap for me. I went from 8.5x19 to 9x20, but I do already have coilovers on.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I went from 19" to 20", did not really notice much difference apart from looking better.

If you hit potholes though due to lower profile it will feel hard.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Got 20's on my car and ride is OK, just need to avoid potholes and be careful when parking. I wouldn't say the ride is harsh or overtly uncomfortable. Would have preferred 19's though, as IMO they look better than 20's and give you a bit more protection when parking or when, as is sadly the case, you hit a pot hole you've not seen.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I have 19s. They are ok in terms of potholes ( I have seen worse).

But the sidewall is non existent and every parallel parking costs me alloys. I can imagine what 20s are like.

If you have regular TT (non TTS or RS) then I think that 20s would look a bit silly with those small brake discs. (unless you pick one with many spokes that are hard to see behind).


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

barry_m2 said:


> I've just gone from 19's to 20's. Nothing harsh about the ride really.


I really like those.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Please please just stay with the 19's haha (personal experience rant incoming). The 20" wheels are gorgeous and usually what people comment on first/most, and I'd never get them again on this or any other car. It means you're going to use these thin, delicate little 30-ratio rubber band tires (literally the lowest-profile number you can even select on most tire sites). They're hard to find (normally most shops can only get one make/model in that size), there's literally only one all-season model made in America at least, and they blow out like nothing else. I've owned 6 cars now, and never ever blown out a tire, driving all over America. With these 20", I pretty much count on losing at least one tire per year just due to potholes, and that's in Los Angeles with great weather and no snow. The rainy pothole season now becomes stressful just driving to and from work. The ride is also the most harsh, and Audi doesn't factory-equip them without magride for that reason, but hey it's a sports car so to each their own ride-wise. I really really wouldn't recommend, but if you're used to going through tires they look sexy as hell.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive managed to arrange a test drive in a new Black edition with 20" wheels tomorrow so Ill see how it feels


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

placeborick said:


> 19s are harsh, 20s on rubber bands must be brutal.
> 
> Don't get mw started on the state of the roads at the moment
> 
> And if anyone has 18s for sale that clear the TTs callipers I'd be interested in a downsize


I'm pretty sure there is a set of OEM 18's that fit the TTS


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > 19s are harsh, 20s on rubber bands must be brutal.
> ...


Picked up my first TT this week, a 2017 Black Edition, and the 19s don't feel that bad at all. I was really quite surprised.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> Please please just stay with the 19's haha (personal experience rant incoming). The 20" wheels are gorgeous and usually what people comment on first/most, and I'd never get them again on this or any other car. It means you're going to use these thin, delicate little 30-ratio rubber band tires (literally the lowest-profile number you can even select on most tire sites). They're hard to find (normally most shops can only get one make/model in that size), there's literally only one all-season model made in America at least, and they blow out like nothing else. I've owned 6 cars now, and never ever blown out a tire, driving all over America. With these 20", I pretty much count on losing at least one tire per year just due to potholes, and that's in Los Angeles with great weather and no snow. The rainy pothole season now becomes stressful just driving to and from work. The ride is also the most harsh, and Audi doesn't factory-equip them without magride for that reason, but hey it's a sports car so to each their own ride-wise. I really really wouldn't recommend, but if you're used to going through tires they look sexy as hell.


Whilst I can't obviously comment on your own experiences, I imagine UK roads are on a par (if not worse) than what you're describing and I've had next to no issues with 20" wheels on my TTRS. Potholes - I tend to drive round them, a little trick I learnt after passing my driving test25 years ago. Parking, well, just be slow and careful - I often open the door to do a quick assessment before moving in near a curb. Tyres in the right size, zero problem there either. Having said all that, I'd prefer 19's as they make everything a little easier. 18's would look crap on a TT, IMO anyway. As to the ride on 20's? It's just fine on my car, even on our bumpy old UK roads. A lot of the comments I read on here seem to ignore the fact that you're driving a sports car, not a family hatch. Anyway, MTPW on the subject, for what's it's worth


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

went out on a test drive earlier. salesman wanted me to do about 4 miles in total on a dual carriageway ! actually did 18 miles, mix of motorway and town, I think it was a little harsher but I think over time you wouldnt notice. What did seem more noticeable though was the car did seem noisier. hard to know if this was purely down to the tyres on such a short drive. Ill have a think about it but inclined to play safe and go with an S-line and 19" wheels as I have today


----------

